# Hello



## stanly257 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello








Her are some pictures of my S3


----------



## stanly257 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Hello (stanly257)*

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

*Re: Hello (stanly257)*

Very nice!!
Its pretty loanly on this forum for 8L Audi's over any sorts. They were never imported in the USA or Canada and I venture to say a good number of the members of this forum are American or Canadian.
Do not let that stop from posting, we all love to see what we cannot get here.
Steve


----------



## stanly257 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Hello (Steve Z1)*

Thanks








Pretty lonely on this forum, but much info on the other forums to read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hello (stanly257)*

OK. Here's a picture of my 2001 S3. In 2002 with 1700Km, I purchased it from an Audi employee and sent it to the States. There, it stood in my Parent's garage for most of the time because it was so boring to drive there. In 2004, I took it back to Germany.


----------



## stanly257 (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice color.


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (stanly257)*

Blue was not my first color choice - red was. However, this was equiped exactly the way I wanted and had very low Km's. It's OK. It matches my finger which I banged with a hammer last week.


----------

